# Deer Antler Handles?



## norson (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm looking into getting some deer antlers thinking they might make good cane handles.

Any thoughts or suggestions?

thanx

-neb


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Antler can make a nice handle. It can be hard to fined a large piece shape well for a handle. Also make sure to uses good dust controls when working with it.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Antler has been used for many years. There are some great antique examples out there. I think most are made from red deer or stag antlers but there's no reason deer antler from North America won't work.

StickswithDave recommends using a wooden tenon instead of a metal fastener to join antler to a shank. I agree. I just made a handle from elk antler recently and a metal connector is too skinny to have adequate support in the marrow inside the antler. The marrow is relatively soft and will crush under pressure.

Rodney


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Deer antler is used a lot in UK from basic to elaborate carved handles , here a few examples


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Rodney said:


> Antler has been used for many years. There are some great antique examples out there. I think most are made from red deer or stag antlers but there's no reason deer antler from North America won't work.
> 
> StickswithDave recommends using a wooden tenon instead of a metal fastener to join antler to a shank. I agree. I just made a handle from elk antler recently and a metal connector is too skinny to have adequate support in the marrow inside the antler. The marrow is relatively soft and will crush under pressure.
> 
> Rodney


Re using a studdind connector rod, I have used them and the method is to drill out the marrow then pack with car body filler leave to harden and set then drill for studding and epoxy in as normal.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

like gloops said its been used for umpteen years here makes a excellent walking stick . stick with dave videos are a good ref source or go done the route gloop suggested both work .But as CV3 said dust control wear a dust mask


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

The stuff stinks like crazy if you cut it with power tools.

Rodney


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Rodney said:


> The stuff stinks like crazy if you cut it with power tools.
> Rodney


True that! I recently found a shed antler while out hunting sticks and it was too small for a walking stick handle. I cut a piece to make a knob handle for my ferrocerium rod fire starter and shaped / drilled it. Funky smell!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

That looks handy.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I usually use hand tools for working horn to much speed smells better to use hand saws and rasps


----------



## Black Thorn (Dec 8, 2014)

Yeah Antler handles pretty commonplace over here in the UK,a full antler can give you a thumb stick,gun stick and a straight handle.
Nice change from wood. A couple here than I've done recently.


----------



## norson (Jan 15, 2015)

Even though my brother lives on 50 acre wooded property and has seen deer by the dozen he has never found a deer rack/antler in the 13 years of living there.

Oh well, I had hopes.

Dashed again, I guess.


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

I love using the Red deer antler, I have even got used to the smell (almost) I would like to try some of the other species of British deer but I don't see many Fallow and the Roe antler I have is too small. N.


----------



## 72olds88 (Jan 2, 2017)

I enjoy using whitetail deer antler, which is the most plentiful on east coast of US. Actually had some success using smaller antler point closest to the crown as the post or rod that is fastened into the stick. It usually is 2.5-4 inches into the stick. The thick part of the antler becomes the handle. Nature creates lots of variety and opportunity to be creative. I use marine epoxy and have for all my stick joinery. A picture is worth 1000 words, so I'll try to upload a few shortly. Love this forum!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Welcome aboard!

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

those end caps and collars give a nice contast to the shank .Always a talking point when you meet people


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Welcome

72olds88


----------



## 72olds88 (Jan 2, 2017)

Thanks folks- my apologies in advance, but can someone explain the process of attaching a picture or refer me to a post that explains the process? I searched but didn't find the info. Likely in front of my nose, as my wife likes to point out!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I upload to photobucket then copy the url from photobucket to here. I know there are other ways. This is just what I do.

I'm not sure how to do it straight from my computer or if it's even possible.

Rodney


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

If you go to the reply box, then click on 'more reply options', you will be able to find a box that says Browse. Click on browse and then you will be able to go to your files and choose a photo to open. Going back to the reply box, you then click on Attach This File and then post the selection in your reply. It's easy once you start following the directions.


----------



## 72olds88 (Jan 2, 2017)

Thanks for your input folks..... I see a "choose file" button, but it's not activated. I'll get some help from my 30-something daughter-in-law tomorrow!


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

HI,

To add photo's

1 Click on bottom RH button - "More Reply Options"

this will take you to another screen where at bottom LH there is a section "Attach Files"

here you will see a button - "Browse"

2 Click this and you will get a window linking you into you computer folders, look where the pictures are stored and select the require pic by clicking it ,and then click "open"

this will put the selected pic at the side of the "Browse" button in the "attach files "area

3 click"Attach this file" button will add the pic at the bottom of the Posting Area

You should now be able to see a small view of your selected pic and at the right hand side of this there are two options "Add to post/Delet", if you choose to add to post it will add the pic it the position where your cursor is in the post

NB _ PRIOR TO DOING THIS YOU CAN PREVIEW THE POST WITH PIC ADDED TO CHECK.

IF YOU ARE HAPPY CLICK "ADD REPLY"

NB 2 I TEND TO KEEP COPYING WHAT I AM DOINGE (right click and select all then copy)

IF I FOUL IT UP I AND HAVE TO START AGAIN I ONLY NEED TO RIGHT CLICK ON MOUSE AND

PASTE IT ALL BACK IN

Unfortunately you have to do this for each pic but you just repeat from "browse" and keep attaching

If you are hapy with it click "Add Reply" button and it will post

Even here all is not lost as you can EDIT the post. (Edit is bottom RH corner)

Hope this helps - if not ask again for which part you are having trouble with (ps I am using a MAC)


----------

